# kopf austauschen



## blackout (22. Januar 2005)

hi
ich wollte einen kopf mit einem anderen austauschen.
gibt es dazu ein tutorial oder kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
währe sehr dankbar

gruss blackout


----------



## devilrga (22. Januar 2005)

Hi,
das ist eigentlich ganz leicht, aber da Köpfe nie 100%ig die gleiche Form haben und die Hautfarben der Menschen auch unterschidlich ist wirst du nie zu einem richtig realistischem Ergebnis kommen. Trotzdem kann man es ja mal versuchen, also ich würde einfach den Kopfe der eingesetzt werden soll auf eine Neue Ebene tun und dieser Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen. In der Ebenenmaske nun den Hintergrund mit Schwarz übermalen.

mfg


----------



## blackout (22. Januar 2005)

muss ja auch gar nicht so realistisch sein, bild soll eh s/w sein.
muss ma da irgendwelche lichteinwürfe/kontraste beachten?


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Januar 2005)

Öhm, natürlich 
Die Kontraste und der Lichteinfall von Körper und Kopf sollten annähernd gleich sein, da es sonst zu unrealistisch aussieht. Denn den Lichteinfall kann man nicht sonderlich gut retuschieren.


----------



## Oktavia (23. Januar 2005)

Wichtig ist das die Blickrichtung von Original und Fälschung halbwegs identisch ist. Eventuell kann man das ja Spiegeln und Drehen bis es passt. Die Vorlagen sollten sich möglichst ähneln. Also nicht das das eine superkontrastreich, bei strahlenedem Sonnenschein und das andere hoffnungslos unterbelichtet ist.
Ich hatte bei dem hier zwei gleich schlechte Vorlagen (Handyfoto und Tageszeitung)

LG Oktavia


----------

